# Bush vs Kostakis



## Count Baltar (Sep 24, 2008)

Λέει ο Αμερικανός:

George Bush, Stevie Wonder, Bob Hope, Johnny Cash

και απαντά ο Έλληνας:

Kostas Karamanlis, no wonder, no hope, no cash.


----------

